# id plz



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

i thought he was a red devil but he got bigger and did not fad to RD colors
he's 3-4'' 
what do you think


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

could you get a good side shot? It's either a red devil in the process of fading, or a lyonsi.


----------



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

he is very fast and only comes out for food 
so i anly have so many times to take a pic
but i will try to get more


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ya a side pic would help, sort of snook like, mabye...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

flowerhornish>>side photo of it will work..


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i was thinking flowerhorn, iove seen alot of juvi's like that


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i was thinking flowerhorn, iove seen alot of juvi's like that


i second that


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe a uro


----------



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

what is a uro


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lewis said:


> what is a uro


this is a uro

my uro
but when smaller they have little to no color


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

it could be a flowerhorn, but all of the fish in the tank where jason k and i bought the fish all had the same markings. when you look at a group of flowerhorns you never really see alot of the same flowermarkings on them like i have noticed on these fish. it almost looks like a red devil before it fades, but these fish are getting too big and they should have faded already. they are also growing some pearly scales too. im really confused about what this is.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Theres a flwerhorn next ot him in the first picture. Dont look anything like him.


----------



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

no it dose not but like Duffman said almost all flowerhorns look different


----------

